
Forbes Revises Estimated Net Worth of Theranos Founder from $4.5bn to $0 - jackgavigan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2016/06/01/from-4-5-billion-to-nothing-forbes-revises-estimated-net-worth-of-theranos-founder-elizabeth-holmes/
======
aficiomaquinas
I made a Photoshop mockup of the "Zero to One" book: "$4.5 B to Zero" by
Elizabeth Holmes.
[https://twitter.com/aficiomaquinas/status/738079483081547777](https://twitter.com/aficiomaquinas/status/738079483081547777)

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Ha that's clever

------
BinaryIdiot
I had no idea she owned common shares. Is that typical for founders? I thought
founders always had preferred but I'm not exactly experienced in this area.

Curious where Theranos goes from here. They have recalled much of their
testing results as inaccurate and the entire PR disaster could have been
cleaned up with a simple technology demonstration which seems to indicate to
me that it simply doesn't work. So can they pull a rabbit out of a hat and
make it work, will they pivot or will they ultimately close up shop?

Such an interesting story. I feel almost guilty watching it unfold waiting for
the next part of the story.

------
anotherhacker
“Trying to displace low-cost lab tests is just such a tough area.”

"Disruptive innovation" fail.

